# TD Jakes on heaven



## puritanpilgrim (May 21, 2009)

YouTube - TD JAKES INCLUSIONIST AGENDA


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 22, 2009)

maybe thats how he sleeps at night  he fools him self thinking his heresy doesn't matter


----------



## PresbyDane (May 22, 2009)




----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 22, 2009)

UGH. Does he not understand Jesus has already said who goes to heaven and who does not? Has any other name been given unto salvation beside the name of Jesus!


----------



## GTMOPC (May 22, 2009)

Before I became a Christian while under the deception of pluralistic religion, i.e. new age stuff I was told the same thing Jakes is saying. The _other sheep_ Jesus is going to bring in are from other faiths. Of course to a person ignorant of the Bible this was wonderful news! It synthesizes quite well with the new age movement. Looking back on this idea from a significantly different vantage point I can see now Jesus was obviously talking about the gentiles, in context of the passage. Ripping this verse out of context shows a slanted agenda which implements bad exegesis if not all out deception. For all Jakes errors he's intelligent enough to see this. He willfully propagates and champions this error though. Strong delusion? Eyes to see yet without sight?


----------



## Rich Koster (May 22, 2009)

Instead of reaching across the aisle, he reaches outside the sheep pen.


----------



## Donni1953 (May 22, 2009)

I would like a bit more information than a clip from youtube. Has anyone read anything? Things can be taken out of context and edited to sound like something that they're not. I'm not defending TD, just want to get the facts straight. I know that he has been on the Dr. Phil show, and I wondered about his theological stance on certain issues. I do think whatever the situation, he needs our prayers.


----------



## Calvin'scuz (May 22, 2009)

Go to any retail Christian book and gift store and you'll find plenty of his writings.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 22, 2009)

Jakes,

Another spiritual pygmy, like Osteen, Hagee, Copland, Price, and slews of others.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 22, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Jakes,
> 
> Another spiritual pygmy, like Osteen, Hagee, Copland, Price, and slews of others.



I may be obsolete with this comment, but when I did a WoF paper in 2004 Jakes only held to 2 of the heretical WoF tenets (prosperity and words have creative power). The rest is Pentecostal oneness junk.


----------



## kd116 (Jun 9, 2009)

you can go to the potters house website and see td fakes i mean jakes talk about the manafestations of God Father Son Spirit. but you wont see or hear him call them persons. He was raised with baptist and oneness pentecostal roots, and has commented he doesnt take either side he is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Walkthecalling (Jun 9, 2009)

Washer did a great talk about Jakes and the group. I came out of the WOF movement and I had the hardest time trying to figure out why people still followed those guys. I thought they were all being deceived and tricked. But as James says, false teachers are a judgment of God on those people. Praise the Lord He brought me out of that heretical group.


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 9, 2009)

He has the charisma to lead many people astray. I believe there are many Arminian men of God who have not embraced the truth of Reformed Theology. TD Jakes is either a false prophet, with the discernment not to speak what he really believes, so that he may lead many more to the pit where he is going, or he is too afraid to speak the truth.


----------



## BoldBeliever (Jul 25, 2009)

Calvin'scuz said:


> Go to any retail Christian book and gift store and you'll find plenty of his writings.



Boy ain't THAT the truth. All over the place here in Church of God land. Perry Stone too. (Vainly trying not to wretch.)


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 25, 2009)

Is anyone really surprised by this?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 25, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Is anyone really surprised by this?



Not really, not really!! , not really !!!!!


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 25, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone really surprised by this?
> ...



 I mean it is TD Jakes the Titan of Orthodoxy.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 25, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone really surprised by this?
> ...


----------

